# Odd behaviour on Emirates Road outside the Ranches



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

As my wife and I are still pretty new to Dubai, I thought I'd see if anyone else had experienced anything similar to my wife who had an unsettling experience earlier today.

She had just left Arabian Ranches heading onto Emirates Road when a truck pulled up alongside her and gestured for her to pull over. Those that know that particular exit will know there is a petrol station not far along, so she pulled in there and the truck pulled up too but remained on Emirates Road. Some may wonder why she pulled in, but she had our 8 month old son with her and was worried there may be a genuine problem with the car so pulling into the petrol station would at least mean there would be other people around.

There was no issue with the car so she went to drive out, but the truck driver had run across to the exit slip road and stood in her way so she had to slow down. He then walked to the drivers side and started talking very calmly about only having a week left in his job and he needed another job and could she help. At that point, she shook her head and said she couldn't help him and then drove off.

The guy was Indian and very smartly dressed. We tend to think it was a genuine (although misguided) attempt to get help but I was wondering if that kind of thing is prevalent here, i.e. Indian workers desperately trying anything to stay? Or indeed whether anyone else has experienced this kind of incident where they have been gestured to pull over for any reason? My wife doesn't feel any less safe but it would be good to know if this kind of thing is common.

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a con, she was wise to drive off.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it is a con too.....But was she guessing he was Indian then? Without casting aspersions the Indian guys are the nicest and most honest people I have come across here for two years. I am pleased when the taxi driver tells me he is Indian (usually in some random comment about cricket) Some of the others scare me a lot


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

justforus said:


> I...Without casting aspersions the Indian guys are the nicest and most honest people I have come across here for two years...


:tape2:


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

We've had a coupla incidents... asking us for help because their sister/mother/grandmother is in the hospital and needs help.. etc. But that was when we're walking.

However, forcing us someone to pull over for this is a lil odd.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Justforus.

I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!

Besides, does it really make any difference what nationality the man is? What about the white guy who was homeless for 2 years and lived in some park in Dubai? If he pulled your wife over with the same story, would it be genuine or would you automatically assume that he's a con?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

justforus said:


> I think it is a con too.....But was she guessing he was Indian then? Without casting aspersions the Indian guys are the nicest and most honest people I have come across here for two years. I


Thats just your experience and may not reflect actual reality 

Half the con artists i have met have been Indians, the other half were Pakistanis/Bangladeshis/Egyptians. I havent met any of the Italian suit sellers yet though !


The truck driver may actually have been in need of helo, anyways she did a smart thing by not stopping except at at a petrol station

2 good rules to follow, particularly for single women are:

1) Never stop unless asked by a car with flashing red and blue lights.

2) If you do fear something may be wrong with your car, stop at the nearest petrol station, dont ever stop along with another normal vehicle on the hard shoulder.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Justforus.
> 
> I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!
> 
> Besides, does it really make any difference what nationality the man is? What about the white guy who was homeless for 2 years and lived in some park in Dubai? If he pulled your wife over with the same story, would it be genuine or would you automatically assume that he's a con?


Why do you take so much so personal??? I read more than I post and you show shades of racism. Here you use Brits as an example, you comment about Americans missing certain types of food, bla bla bla, you have had "words" with other Indians. What is your problem?

As for the possibility of it being a "white guy" the woman was alone with her son, so more than likely she would have handled it the same way.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!


 :nod: /\


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Why do you take so much so personal??? I read more than I post and you show shades of racism. Here you use Brits as an example, you comment about Americans missing certain types of food, bla bla bla, you have had "words" with other Indians. What is your problem?
> 
> As for the possibility of it being a "white guy" the woman was alone with her son, so more than likely she would have handled it the same way.


Just for the record, both the Americans who I directed the food comment to happen to be people I know and they both got the joke. It's not my fault if you took offence about a comment I made to the people that I know.

Secondly, I'm sure if you saw people constantly putting Americans down you would say something about it too. I will not apologize for being vocal about something that I believe in. 

There is nothing racist about what I said, I was merely pointing out that it is unfair to generalise and say that the person was Indian simply because of skin colour just like it is unfair to think that all drunk white people are British.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Just for the record, both the Americans who I directed the food comment to happen to be people I know and they both got the joke. It's not my fault if you took offence about a comment I made to the people that I know.
> 
> Secondly, I'm sure if you saw people constantly putting Americans down you would say something about it too. I will not apologize for being vocal about something that I believe in.
> 
> There is nothing racist about what I said, I was merely pointing out that it is unfair to generalise and say that the person was Indian simply because of skin colour just like it is unfair to think that all drunk white people are British.


Well, the way I see it, you are "generalizing" about Brits, even if it is an "example". If you are going to make comments that are meant to be a "private joke" for certain individuals how about you send a PM to them?? as other Americans are going to view your post who aren't your "friend" and won't get your "joke". Hence, my reaction.

You even agreed that the man was probably Indian!!!!! 

I stand by my opinion.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Well, the way I see it, you are "generalizing" about Brits, even if it is an "example". If you are going to make comments that are meant to be a "private joke" for certain individuals how about you send a PM to them?? as other Americans are going to view your post who aren't your "friend" and won't get your "joke". Hence, my reaction.
> 
> You even agreed that the man was probably Indian!!!!!
> 
> I stand by my opinion.


I didn't agree that the man was Indian but I can see that you have a little bit of a difficult time trying to get a point or prove a point, hence the use of so many quotation marks! You are entitled to your opinion, Good luck!

:focus:

To the OP: Your wife did the right thing to drive off. It's just a little unfair to say that the man was Indian unless he specifically said that he was from India.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn. It seems like every thread now has overtones of race and prejudice... calm down folks... The OP merely made a comment about what the guy looked like. To his wife, the guy looked like an Indian guy and that was the best way he could describe the individual. I don't think he was saying that all Indians are con-artists. 

To the OP:
1. Your wife was smart to not have stopped by herself (and your kid) for this guy on the shoulder. 
2. Most likely something shady was about to happen. Thank God/Allah that your wife and child are safe and got through it.
3. I don't think it is prevalent here to see *Indian *workers trying to stay, I do think it is widespread to see various nationalities that are either at the end of their jobs, visas, etc. trying to stay. However, flagging down some random person trying to seek this help seems kinda weird.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I didn't agree that the man was Indian but I can see that you have a little bit of a difficult time trying to get a point or prove a point, hence the use of so many quotation marks! You are entitled to your opinion, Good luck!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> To the OP: Your wife did the right thing to drive off. It's just a little unfair to say that the man was Indian unless he specifically said that he was from India.


Are you sure??? Your words: I'm sure the man must've been Indian. While you are backtracking, backtrack and re-read your post.

You picked up on the quotation marks, but missed the point.

To the OP: You should have said "a brown man".  and leave it to one's imagination.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Are you sure??? Your words: I'm sure the man must've been Indian. While you are backtracking, backtrack and re-read your post.
> 
> 
> To the OP: You should have said "a brown man".  and leave it to one's imagination.


This is what I said....



> I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!


If you're going to quote someone, make sure you do it properly.

May we please get back to topic now or could one of the mods please come along and delete all this unnecessary rubbish because this person obviously has a bone to pick about something today.


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Sunset said:


> Are you sure??? Your words: I'm sure the man must've been Indian. While you are backtracking, backtrack and re-read your post.
> 
> You picked up on the quotation marks, but missed the point.
> 
> To the OP: You should have said "a brown man".  and leave it to one's imagination.


suggest you read the full sentence

I'm sure the man must've been Indian, _*just like how *_all drunk white people .........

A figure of speech is being used ( with loads of SARCASM) that directly compares two situations by employing the words "like", "as", or "than".


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Damn. It seems like every thread now has overtones of race and prejudice... calm down folks... The OP merely made a comment about what the guy looked like. To his wife, the guy looked like an Indian guy and that was the best way he could describe the individual. I don't think he was saying that all Indians are con-artists.


+1 - I find that it's the same people that are overly sensitive about this subject and constantly turn every thread in to "what did you say about ma people?!?" 

Anyways - for the people who are saying this is a con, what kind of a con would this be? I agree that this seems a tad shady but what exactly could be a con here?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

w_man said:


> *
> Anyways - for the people who are saying this is a con, what kind of a con would this be? I agree that this seems a tad shady but what exactly could be a con here? *


'You give me job and pay me AEDXXX"
"You give me AEDXXX for get new skill"
"Please teach me the better English...... Surprise, I stab you"
"I selling cloths in back truck...... (grabs chick) you make porno with friends and me"

I mean the above is just a small sample of what could have went down..... Cons, son.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> "Please teach me the better English...... Surprise, I stab you"


Haaa - that one's my favorite!! 

Surely none of those things require someone in a pickup truck to pull you over - even at a gas station. He's not going to kidnap or stab someone in public - that sounds like something you would do in a dark, empty parking lot. Same goes for just asking for money .... pulling someone over?!? There's a bigger con here somewhere. OR maybe it's legit - weird legit - but legit???!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Justforus.
> I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!


How about this is not generalizing, this is describing what happened ? Where does it say "all Indians are con-artists" exactly ?

If I get accosted by an Indian guy who tries to sell me "very good copy watch sir", I'll say it was an Indian guy. I won't try and sugar coat it by saying "a brown guy". And if it's an Italian, I'll say it's an Italian. If it's an Irish guy, I'll say Irish. If he's American, I'll say American. If he's Japanese, I'll say Japanese. If he's local, I'll say local.

Is there a chance I can get it wrong and call a Pakistani an Indian ? Sure, just as I might think an Australian is a New Zelander, a Cuban is an American, or a Saudi is a local.

Does it matter in the grand scheme of things ? No. Because it is but one story.

And don't try to turn it around by reversing the situation.

I'd feel the same way about people talking about a French guy.

If someone say "All French people are lazy bums who shamelessly profit of their welfare system", I'll take exception. If however they say "I met this French guy who was a lazy ass bum who lived like a king by milking the welfare system", then who am I to dispute his experience ? Should we ask him to say "a white guy" ?
That would not make sens, as there are French people of every ethnicity.

I understand you wanting to defend the honor of your people, I really do, and I will side by you most of the time, as there is a lot of uncalled for generalization going around (and not just with regards to Indians. Filipinos get bashed on a regular basis, maybe as badly). 
But you also need to take a step back and breath once in a while. Not all stories featuring an Indian in the ugly role are generalizations designed to diminish Indians as a people. Sometimes, there is nothing more to a story than that story...


P.S.
Funny that after talking about it a couple of days ago, I just met one of our Italian costume selling friends last week... And the guy actually looked the part much better then the bald oily guy I met 2 years ago.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

A person needing help will almost always wait at petrol stations rather than tryng to pull over someone, so its 99% a con.


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

justforus said:


> I think it is a con too.....But was she guessing he was Indian then? Without casting aspersions the Indian guys are the nicest and most honest people I have come across here for two years. I am pleased when the taxi driver tells me he is Indian (usually in some random comment about cricket) Some of the others scare me a lot


I did double check with her as I wouldn't want to just randomly cast aspersions, as you said, on a particular nationality but she was as sure as she could be without asking for his passport. I agree though - the Indians I've come across so far have been great.


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Justforus.
> 
> I'm sure the man must've been Indian, just like how all drunk white people in Dubai who get into trouble are British! It's sad to see how educated people can generalise so much!
> 
> Besides, does it really make any difference what nationality the man is? What about the white guy who was homeless for 2 years and lived in some park in Dubai? If he pulled your wife over with the same story, would it be genuine or would you automatically assume that he's a con?


Point taken. Maybe I should have specified non-western expat so I apologise for generalising


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually, rather than replying to indvidual comments (you can tell I'm new here) I just want to post a final comment on this. Thanks for those posters who gave advice. I guess it's the same here as anywhere else. If something weird like that happens, you take off as quickly as you can which is what my wife did. Seems liek it's not that common though which is ultimately what I was trying to find out.

Pamela is right though. I shouldn't have specified that the guy was Indian but I was just trying to paint a picture of the situation. I think everyone's view of the situation would change a bit if the guy in question was a well dressed white man with a strong German accent for example. if I post anything like this again, I'll stick with "non-western expat" I think to be safe


----------

